# One for Scott and John



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys I fell upon this by accident . Am I ever liking the aluminum inlay on wood ! I'm amazed at what these machines are capable of in the right hands


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Johns the Queen of Inlay.. i don't let my wife see this stuff..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Not me. I do good just to cut something out and adjust and correct the borders accordingly.

But............ it's really not that hard to do, ONCE you get the tolerances and depths perfected. With wood, you just have to fit it, trim with a bandsaw, and sand it smooth. I imagine you would have to be a little more careful with metal.

Bill Griggs would know exactly how easy or hard it is to do something like this. He's the real inlay expert.

Rick,
You could do something like this for your test project when you get your new machine up and running in the newly insulated garage.

HJ

Scott - - what's your wife's email - - I can send her a pic or two to keep you busy.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

John the way the economy is its becomimg an impossible dream now . There's people worse off I guess , but I have a feeling job's around here may be in jeopardy soon , and insulating the garage is going to be someone else's problem .
I'd buy one out of necessity , but I doubt I'd have the drive or talent to make enough to provide a living with one. Especially with this economic downturn , and I'm not seeing it rebound for many years .


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

If I had to make a living off mine - I'd starve. Makes a dollar here and there, but the time it takes to carve, and as new to the public this is, people won't pay what you you got to have. 

HJ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> If I had to make a living off mine - I'd starve. Makes a dollar here and there, but the time it takes to carve, and as new to the public this is, people won't pay what you you got to have.
> 
> HJ


Same here John . I pretty much wanted it as a hobby , maybe make the odd dollar to cover bits etc . 
My buddy has a boat which costs double what Scott has into his , so I figured a cnc router is an achievable hobby


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

yep, economy is turning down up here as well. nice thing about the CNC is that it has a return..... my boat.. not so much.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

My daughter hates frogs, maybe I should make 1 for her. Our economy here in Florida has been pretty good the last 3 years. My cnc machine was out of the need to spend money at my auto shop or pay taxes. I don't think I will ever make a living at it when I retire in 10 years but right now I am still learning and as my coach John says I am making pretty kindling for the firepit. I am learning the aspire program and I am having fun


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mark,

The fun part is what it's all about. Anything you make to sell or give away, or finish for yourself, is a bonus.

HJ


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm still hoping to order a CNC machine around the end of February, but that could get pushed back. I ordered my ShopSmith yesterday, and will hopefully set up my basement for it before it arrives. Then I want to get used to using the equipment, before starting my cribbage production. It's mainly for the cribbage production I am getting a CNC machine (I have a feeling it's gonna really make me use it for a lot more stuff, once I get comfortable with it). This forum gives me lots of ideas, but I'm still mulling over which unit to buy, finances limit my choices. If I thought I could get as proficient as Scott or John, I'd probably rob banks at night when cash got low, and other than that never leave the basement. I do wanna see how easy or hard it is to do wooden inlay with a CNC.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Hope you didn't buy a new Shopsmith -- there's a lot of used ones out there for less than 1/2 price of new. I bought one 30 years ago and still use it - although I now have most of the individual tools.

HJ


----------

